# How do I make my living room into a Forest?



## margaret (Aug 21, 2014)

I am planning on having a Witches Luncheon and it is going to hopefully be set in a spooky enchanted forest. I want to have a table covered in moss and hopefully the chairs as well if I can find some really cheap chairs. I have tree stumps and want them in a circle with a fake fire in the centre ... but how do I make it a forest when I just have over a month.

Any ideas and hopefully not too pricey.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not do the walls in a basic black (tar paper, garden cloth, etc.) and just have the "trunks" of a few trees exposed? This helps reinforce the feel of being in a deep, dark forrest, and also keeps you from having to trying to create tons of trees.
You can use brown craft paper stapled to cardboard to create the basic illusion of the tee trunks. If the paper is fastened with room for "stuffing" between it and the cardboard, it will let you make the trunks as three dimensional as you wish. Think of this process like you would a butcher using a stretch wrap to cover your chicken onto a cardboard or foam backing plate. You can paint the trees to add a bark texture, dark holes with eyes peeping out, etc. Making a rickety looking "old" sign that points the way into the Enchanted Forrest will help promote the feel for your scene. Other signs can help as well. "Please leave your brooms outside", etc.
As far as the covering the table and chairs in moss goes? I'd look at using fall leaves and "Astroturf" or even a coarse, brown burlap to simulate the forrest floor.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Also use black creepy cloth. Hang it from the ceiling in long strands (not the draped look). It gives the appearance of moss hanging. You can get it at the $Tree. I buy them out every year.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

A bit late to respond on this, but I'm doing the same thing for my party this year, so I figured I'd share what I'm planning. It's all quick and relatively cheap, so you might still be able to get some use out of it.

My basic plan is to cover the walls with Typar and those Scene Setter things (they have a creepy forest one). Then I'm going to hang strips of those crepe paper streamers in different shades of green--possibly some brown and black mixed in) out from the walls for about a foot or so, just to give it some depth. Michael's also had some cheap packs of fabric fall leaves, and I'll have those taped to the streamers throughout to heighten the foresty feel.

I picked up some witches' heads and a wolf mask that I'll have poking out through the streamers, and I'm going to put together some blue LEDs to serve as will-o-wisps.

For the ceiling, I'm going to staple up a bunch of black creepy cloth and string some amber lights through them to give it a kind of torchlight effect.


----------

